# Help!! Please.



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

I am a very bad mom. I fed Ecko enhanced chicken (6%) for 4 feedings. Wednesday night he started with the cannon butt. He's been going ever since. He throws up every now and then, mostly water and bone fragments. His stool, if I can even call it that because is't basidally fluid, started coming out bright red yesterday. I administered sub Q LRS at 50 units this morning. How long will he be sick for? Should I make an appointment for the vet? He seems to vomit every time I dose him with Imodium. I'm stuck at work today, but I'm sure I could get my Mom to take him to the vet this afternoon if the concesus is that this is the best plan of action. I know bright red means distress in the lower GI tract and not too scared about it. I just don't want him going too much longer without food. His last meal was Thursday morning. It was a rabbit back, and he horked up what was left of that around 12pm that afternoon.
I'm open for any advice here. I know I can keep him hydrated, but I know he feels like crap too and I hate seeing him this way. Next time I will just skip a feeding until I can defrost something to break into meal portions. I feel like such a jerk for being so lazy and not thinking first.


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

Poor guy...if it were me I would give him some metronidazole to help out those inflamed bowels.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

That's an anti biotic? I may just make an appointment for him tomorrow, that's the only way to get antibiotics around here.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Do you have any slippery elm? If it were me I would get some slippery elm give that to him and make him some liver and chicken broth, home made. You can search it on here and Liz has somewhere explained it. Then give him those for a couple of meals I have done this with Turtle but at the time I didn't have the slippery elm but it settled her stomach down, then I went back to feeding as normal.

What is it with the chicken I haven't been able to find it without that much sodium in it either for a while now. Running out of bone.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

I have slippery elm in pill form. Any idea how much I would give to a 50 lb bulldog?
He's allergic to prepared chicken. Think rabbitt broth would be OK?
I can get chicken that hasn't been enhanced, I actually had some in the freezer, just not portioned out. Instead of letting him go without one meal and defrosting something, I picked up a pack from the Dollar General Market and fed him that. Then I forgot the next day to thaw as well, so he ate about 4 meals of it. Only because I'm a lazy jerk. I'm kicking myself in the butt for this one. I feel so bad for him and it's totally my fault.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

If the slippery elm is in capsule form, empty 4 of them into 1 1/2 cups water and simmer for 10 minutes or so. Let this cool, it will thicken once cooled. Mix a couple tablespoons of the "soup" with some of your broth and give to your doggy. You can give it 4 times a day.Your left over SE soup should keep on the fridge for 3 or 4 days. I like to store it in a glass jar.

I've never seen SE in hard pill form, so I am guessing that you have the capsules.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Herzo gives you excellent advice. Stop all food immediately. STart with coconut water (or if you can't find that, pedialyte will do) - a couple tablespoons daily.

Give slippery elm like July 11 says. Then only chicken or liver broth for 48 hours.

I just emptied a gelcap of slippery elm into the brother. I didn't know to heat it up.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

July11 said:


> If the slippery elm is in capsule form, empty 4 of them into 1 1/2 cups water and simmer for 10 minutes or so. Let this cool, it will thicken once cooled. Mix a couple tablespoons of the "soup" with some of your broth and give to your doggy. You can give it 4 times a day.Your left over SE soup should keep on the fridge for 3 or 4 days. I like to store it in a glass jar.
> 
> I've never seen SE in hard pill form, so I am guessing that you have the capsules.


They are capsules. I will def do this ASAP. I'll keep everyone posted.

Thank you all so much for all of your help. I appreciate it.


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

I agree with giving the slippery elm, worked wonders for my dog. I would not jump to antibiotics yet.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Antibiotics are a preventative that vets prescribe anytime a dog has an upset stomach. I know this because every time they prescribe, I ask why. Since learning more, I never ever give them for gastric upset. One day my dog might need antibiotics to work, and I don't want him to be resistant because I gave antibiotics for no good reason.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm going with the slippery elm, rabbit broth, and tomorrow I'm picking up some bentonite clay as well. If he doesn't show signs of improvement by Monday, then I will def be taking him to the vet. He hasn't thrown up at all today according to my mom who is watching him for me while I'm at work. So he seems to already be getting better. 
Thank you again everyone for the advice and well wishes.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

here is a recipe for homemade pedialyte 

Homemade pedialyte Recipe

Mix together:
•1 quart water
•2 tablespoons sugar
•1/2 teaspoon salt (Morton lite salt is best)


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

You can use coconut water as a natural pedialyte. Make sure to get pure coconut water, don't get the stuff with added sugar. Slipper elm is fine, but you can only use it a maximum of 3 days. Bentonite clay is great, I have used it several times for digestive issues. My dogs actually like slippery elm, I just break open the capsule and sprinkle it with food. It smells good actually lol. 

If you need something for longer use, marshmallow root in capsule form is like slippery elm but you can use it longer because it doesn't block nutrient absorption like SE does. 

I would also do a probiotic to help rebuild the gut. I hope your baby will be ok soon. It's never fun when they have cannon butt


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm glad he seems to be doing better. I would give the liver broth for at least one feeding, I guess it's a real nutritious broth. You put the liver in water and boil till the blood stops coming out. If I remember correctly. Would Turkey work? Not sure maybe rabbit is easy to digest I don't know that's is why the chicken broth. But I'm guessing any broth would be better than solid food.

Good Luck.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

He hasn't thrown up in almost 2 days.I went with rabbit broth.I've been doing slippery e twice per day. I picked up the clay stuff today and started it. Still runny poops, but less blood now and less often. I think he's on the road to recovery. I'm still doing sub q fluids twice per day as well. I really appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

He had solid poop this morning!! Thank you everyone so much for all of your help.


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

> Default
> Herzo gives you excellent advice. Stop all food immediately. STart with coconut water (or if you can't find that, pedialyte will do) - a couple tablespoons daily.


 This one is true, this is exactly what I did to my dog.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Glad he's on the mend.


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

Dog feeding likewise requires constant supply of fresh, clean water. Again, like with humans, water is very essential in a dog’s life.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> He had solid poop this morning!! Thank you everyone so much for all of your help.


So glad to hear this


----------

